# 1970 Aftermarket Wheel Ideas



## Boxcar1970 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am close to finishing the restoration of my 1970 hardtop. I am considering running 17" or 18" aftermarket wheels. What size tire/wheel combination has worked with stock suspension geometry?


----------

